# Composers quotes



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, everyone.

Again, sorry about my bad english. This time, I want to open a vortex between the words of the silence and the significance of music by some of the best composer´s quotes that I know.

Tchaikovski: "Indeed, if not for the music, there would be more reason to go crazy".

Brahms: "Composing is not difficult, it is difficult under the table drop superfluous notes".

Stravinski: "Not enough to hear the music, well have to see".

If someone had more quotes by composeres... ehmm, put them here.

Here I put some of my own, I can feel the music something like this: "To understand the magnitude of music in our lives, imagine our lives without music; impossible". "Music, my friends, is a verb"

So, thanks for your time.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of my alterego quotes (ie Edgard V) 

An artist is never ahead of his time but most people are far behind theirs.

I dream of instruments obedient to my thought and which with their contribution of a whole new world of unsuspected sounds, will lend themselves to the exigencies of my inner rhythm.


----------

